# some german owls I recently got



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Some owls I just recently got


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds  , especially the color co-ordinated pair.  Those two really complement each other..

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very pretty birds! Thanks for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ooooh Pretty!


----------

